# Say something out of character



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2006)

Go, Leafs, go!




.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 30, 2006)

Tabasco is the anti-Christ.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, gross, chocolate cake!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 30, 2006)

Chuck & Buck is the greatest movie of all time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

He's a great guy, but he's just not twitchy enough for me.


----------



## UberAris (Nov 30, 2006)

I <3 Richard Simmons videos


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Not tonight, honey, I have a headache.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2006)

Wanna dance?


.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm really craving red wine and licorice!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 30, 2006)

I have no desire to look at naked pictures of Camryn Manheim.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

I need to slow down and think through the consequences of my actions before deciding.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 30, 2006)

The year 1977 was a real stinker for movies.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2006)

Smoking is bad for you


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


>



I see tiny lady bewbs. (btw this was not out of character. It was dead on center character.)


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2006)

But enough about me...


.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 30, 2006)

I love money.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 30, 2006)

OH... MY... GOD! Where did you get that necktie? :kiss2: lol :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 30, 2006)

I think working at McDonalds makes me a better person. I love the food there!

HA!! :doh:


----------



## ripley (Nov 30, 2006)

No thank you, I never eat dessert.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 30, 2006)

Music? No thanks.

*twitch* shit that was hard


----------



## Emma (Nov 30, 2006)

I love short hair on guys.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2006)

Fat free salad dressing ACTUALLY tastes better than the original type. Same with diet soda...SO much tastier, mm.


----------



## UberAris (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll have the side salad with crutons with oil and vinegar, the vegetarian chili and a... oh... lets see now... yeah, I'll have a diet coke with that


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2006)

No, actually. I haven't masturated in about a week. It feels so much better not to do it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to go to that concert last night, but I was having a really bad hair day and my "face" wasn't on yet.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Nov 30, 2006)

I've had enough of this crazy heavy metal music. Got any Bjork?

or how about

I can't stand mexican food.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 30, 2006)

Well..honestly..I don't like sex..


----------



## Risible (Nov 30, 2006)

This year I will *not* gain 10 pounds over the holiday season! I'll just eliminate the goodies...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2006)

Why yes! Yes I would like to be your bbw gutter whore. Thank you. Should we meet at, say, 6 tomorrow?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Does this dress make me look fat?


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 30, 2006)

Anybody got a pair of drainpipe jeans and a tight shirt I can borrow?


----------



## Mini (Nov 30, 2006)

Pregnant AGAIN?! Ugh, get the plunger.


----------



## vermillion (Nov 30, 2006)

I love it when you change the song in my car when I am driving.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Last night I was balancing my checkbook....


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2006)

Sex is a symbol of love and shoud be clean and intimate.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't worry abour it, we can afford it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

My coworkers are smart, capable people who understand what they're doing.


----------



## FEast (Nov 30, 2006)

Why do people always give me *chooooocolate*?  They know how much I hate it!  I wish they'd stooooooooop it!  (written with much trepidation, shaky fingers, and withdrawal symptoms)  

Just give me some yummy *greens*, and I'll be a real happy camper. Blech!

You're questioning my veracity?  Hmph, you know I never, but NEVER lie!  





Ooh, this is FUN!  Can always count on FT for some o' that. :bow:


----------



## Fairia (Nov 30, 2006)

Like OMG, that looks, like so totally cute! Iraq? Like, thank you about my boobies .


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay since Carrie took mine...

I just can't leave the house unless I have make up on.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just can't leave the house unless I have make up on.



Oh, now see, that's something I would totally say.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, now see, that's something I would totally say.



It's just a good thing for me that it's not something I'd say or I'd never leave the house.  Sometimes I remember, but most days I forget. 

Such a hippie...


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 30, 2006)

*says nothing*


----------



## supersoup (Nov 30, 2006)

i loooooooooove working with creepy old men!!! please, feel free to grope my ass again, anything else you need to help you try to get an erection for the first time in years?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2006)

"How 'BOUT them Cowboys?!!!"


----------



## Kimberleigh (Nov 30, 2006)

Dogs are horrible, smelly, drooly animals!!! ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 30, 2006)

My house is so sparkling clean right now. I can't stand it when it's messy. Boy, do I love cleaning!


----------



## Risible (Nov 30, 2006)

But I _just_ ate! I couldn't possibly eat again!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2006)

I <3 sports - please put them on TV ALL DAMN DAY Sunday


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I so very much wish the snow would stop so the salt trucks can get out and start clearing the roads. I want to go to work tomorrow!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 30, 2006)

OH.. MY... GOD! Pamala Anderson is so hot! :kiss2: ***Mauwa*** :kiss2: She was the sexiest thing on Bay Watch next to David Hasslehof! :wubu: 

Hey! Don't hastle the Hoff!  

lol

fa_man_stan


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

I really miss the hard physical labor of my old job.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 30, 2006)

Shoe/Clothes shopping? Why would I want to do that?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 30, 2006)

I love children. I wish I could be around them all day. I can't wait until I have lots of little bundles of joy of my own!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2006)

"While thought-provoking, that was a very fair-minded and well thought-out comment, Bill O'Reilly. However, all the pundits in the world couldn't convince me that _Friends_ was not the highest point in television achievement in US history. Moreover, I don't think the exploding gap in American income obliterating the middle class is any kind of worrisome economic or social issue. You do? Well, let me at least pick up the check--my job provides me with so much disposable income (and time!) that I find I have to think up creative ways to use up my money. I know--fat people have it _so_ easy in this country, don't they? But at least things are going well in Iraq. Let's go see _Santa Clause 3_!"


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 30, 2006)

... you're right, Paul. Everything _has_ become _SO_ much clearer, since I've accepted Jesus into my life!













The Alfather andThor know I'm kiddin, but yecch!


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Food? Who cares? I eat to live.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

god i hate reality television.


----------



## FEast (Dec 1, 2006)

If any one of my many admirers gives me one more piece of expensive jewelry, I'm going to plotz! I mean, who do they think I am? Elizabeth Taylor?!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn. Damn. Damn. The university I work at is closed today due to ice and snow.


----------



## Risible (Dec 1, 2006)

Why drive when you can walk?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 1, 2006)

Only six inches of snow overnight? Bring on the white stuff!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 1, 2006)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH. It's Friday. Two damned days off again.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 1, 2006)

Sure - go ahead and wear my new Italian leather shoes while painting your house. 

I'm really laid back and easygoing like that. Few things bother me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 1, 2006)

I really don't enjoy watching TV at all and as for the internet I can take it or leave it. 

No, I never had a crush on Mango.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, I am the size of a Jeep. Thank you so much for asking!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Yes, I am the size of a Jeep. Thank you so much for asking!



People don't really ask you that.... do they? If they do, I'm going to go stab myself in the eye with a pencil.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 1, 2006)

I love Mondays.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2006)

Allergies and sudden weather changes? Pfffft. Not a problem.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> People don't really ask you that.... do they? If they do, I'm going to go stab myself in the eye with a pencil.



I promise you, they do. I had it asked so often, that I finally told them not to ask it in my profile.

A few really awesome people continue to ask it because they think they are SO funny. Nice huh?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2006)

I Love Turtles!


----------



## mejix (Dec 1, 2006)

_oh yes, lets have another staff meeting! please please please!_


*


----------



## James (Dec 1, 2006)

its time to "touch base" people and start singing from the same hymn-sheet.... what we need is a more synergised, holistic approach to this problem....

lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 1, 2006)

Please don't leave. I hate being alone.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't wait for my mom to call for the 5th time today!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 1, 2006)

Could I have another serving of lima beans; they're my favorite!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll be there a little early as usual. You know me--I hate leaving things til the last minute.


----------



## Placebo (Dec 1, 2006)

praise white jesus... i love everyone :blink:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG Officer, I didn't realize I was speeding!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 1, 2006)

Can I be serious for a minute?


----------



## ripley (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have any earlier appointments? I'm a morning person!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2006)

Chat is chock-full of intelligent, well-mannered men who are interested in me as a person.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 1, 2006)

No, seriously, reciprocation isn't necessary at all!


----------



## mejix (Dec 1, 2006)

common, hyde park is about learning from each other, _its about caring and sharing._ really.


*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2006)

are so boring.

And sooo not funny.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2006)

That seedy motel joke is really new and original, and it's still as hilarious as when it first was brought up. Go ahead and keep using it, it's not at all annoying or childish.

Likewise, it's incredibly heartwarming when you insult me based on my age, or call me a baby when I bring up the smallest of gripes.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 1, 2006)

Please, please, please... tell me more about your scabs, your infections, popping your pimples and where they 'shoot', your vaginal/penile discharge, details of what your wounds/parts smell like, blow-by-blow commentary on your digestive processes, included but not limited to: diarrhea, irritable bowel syndrome, anal fissures, hemorrhoids and constipation. Make sure to update us each and every time you vomit, and of course, post about anything to do with pus. 

Cuz, that's what we all like to hear.

Oh - and make sure to do this nearly every day, cuz... you know - we forget about stuf.

P.S. And boils - don't forget the boils. Pain from, lancing of, the endless 'weeping'. Oh yeah, we heart the boils. Good times.


----------



## UberAris (Dec 1, 2006)

Why yes! I would like to hear more about Jehovah's Wittiness! Please come in...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 1, 2006)

I wouldn't been seen dead wearing wellies


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> are so boring.
> 
> And sooo not funny.



alright just for that i'm ordering a salad. 
DRESSING ON THE SIDE.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> alright just for that i'm ordering a salad.
> DRESSING ON THE SIDE.




what restaurant the salad comes from. They are all pretty much the same.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 1, 2006)

Cats are stupid.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2006)

Get that peen away from me, boyfriend! GROSS!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Get Your Penis Away From Me, Boyfriend!




This one is my favorite!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> This one is my favorite!



haha thanks, i edited it but whatevvvs


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ivy said:


> haha thanks, i edited it but whatevvvs



Hehe... Oops! I was a little too quick to respond. Sorry!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

What's all the fuss about cats. They stink, they don't show any kind of affection and they certainly aren't loyal pets! Give me a snake anyday!#@#@@##bleep,bleep cat lovers!


----------



## vermillion (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm going to church.


----------



## UberAris (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm thinking that I will go to bed early tonight!


----------



## FEast (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, get outta there! Didn't I tell you to NEVER touch me there? Or there? Not there, either. Sheesh, why is it that men insist on so much foreplay? Or _any_ foreplay, for that matter...not to mention afterplay. Ick, just ICK!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 2, 2006)

Short back and sides please mate


----------



## toni (Dec 2, 2006)

I hate doritos!

I am going to the gym tonight. 

I love eating sushi in Hoboken.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 2, 2006)

i hate cute boys, they should all be moved far, far, far from me.


----------



## Mini (Dec 2, 2006)

I believe that we should kill our enemies with kindness, not napalm.


----------



## Mini (Dec 2, 2006)

Why yes, you DO bring something to the table. Thank you for existing.


----------



## Mini (Dec 2, 2006)

The world is a wonderful place full of wonderful people, and I don't fear for its future. Not one bit.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ice Cream? Never touch the stuff.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2006)

The gym tomorrow morning at 5? I'd love it! See you there.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

I had a great night, sleeping sound.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 3, 2006)

Ach mein Gott! Ich bin heiß über Tom Cruise! Eine große kuss meine lieben Tommy! :kiss2: **Muah schhhput*** :kiss2: :smitten: :smitten:

lol

fa_man_stan


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ach mein Gott! Ich bin heiß über Tom Cruise! Eine große kuss meine lieben Tommy! :kiss2: **Muah schhhput*** :kiss2: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> lol
> 
> fa_man_stan



Me too! Katie is so lucky.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 3, 2006)

Housekeeping is a _breeze_. No biggie.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

you want me to eat the last piece of pumpkin pie, are you nuts??! i simply couldn't.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2006)

Go St. Joes!!!


----------



## ripley (Dec 3, 2006)

I *love* Hyde Park!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm so happy I want to shout it from the rooftop


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can't even begin to tell you how valuable this college degree has been! I would love to have another few months of unemployment!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 3, 2006)

Diamonds are hideous little pebbles that definitely have no place adorniing each and every one of my fingers (plus, ears, neck and wrists). 

P.S. - Feederism? _Awesome!_


----------



## FEast (Dec 3, 2006)

Why is it that men always insist on stopping to ask for directions, even when we're just a teensy bit lost and could probably find our way if we just drive around and around for a few hours? I mean, you'd think it would bother them that it might be considered unmasculine to look like such a wuss.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Check it out! I lost weight!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

Lipstick??? Noooooo thank you!:kiss2:


----------



## Slowfuse (Dec 4, 2006)

There is no way I would look at pics of Kathy Najimi eating icecream in the nude at a glass table.


----------



## Mini (Dec 4, 2006)

Y'know, I think tonight I'll go bone some random gutterslut. Not only will this make me feel like a man, but it will also reinforce my low opinion of women, because the one speaks for the whole each and every time.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

*Name* the small woodland creatures frolicking outside my office window? Don't be stupid.


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Dec 4, 2006)

No I will not give you Oral Sex,Your a Girl I have my male dignity,Now bend down and give me head!!!!





Yeah I don't think I would ever be saying that,neither part.    
Cheers
JC


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey I just got the Lou Bega Boxed Set,Let's get a little mambo in our life pretty lady!!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

CitizenKabuto said:


> No I will not give you Oral Sex,Your a Girl I have my male dignity,Now bend down and give me head!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AHEM*************************** :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 4, 2006)

I know exactly what my boss is talking about, because he's clear and concise about my duties.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 4, 2006)

Spend time with my boyfriend and my gay man in NYC for the next week??? NO THANK YOU!


----------



## UberAris (Dec 4, 2006)

Huh... you know what? I'm not feeling all that hungry right now...


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey get that radio on and lets listen to some Britney


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

I possess a clear and profound understanding of male behavior.


----------



## Brenda (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh that is fine, I am not picky!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

What are you talking about? I love baseball, it's so _manly_!

Skinny girls are so hot, with their bony hips and their stick legs and hard stomachs. I just _love_ a girl who looks like a man with boobs!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> What are you talking about? I love baseball, it's so _manly_!
> 
> Skinny girls are so hot, with there bony hips and their stick legs and hard stomachs. I just _love_ a girl who looks like a man with boobs!



Or a boy without boobs in most cases...:eat1:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 5, 2006)

"Tell me all about it, I live vicariously through you"


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 5, 2006)

George W. Bush is a fine man of God. I'm so proud to have him as my president.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 5, 2006)

Dieting is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 5, 2006)

I absolutely *hate* having big boobs.


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 5, 2006)

Three classes? On a Friday? NO PROBLEM!


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 5, 2006)

Let's go Buckeyes.


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 5, 2006)

So... who caught last night's episode of Lost/Grey's Anatomy/Desperate Housewives?


----------



## moonvine (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't stand young cute guys.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Dec 5, 2006)

I gotta have that new Gucci handbag!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 5, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I can't stand young cute guys.



I know. I can't stand them either.... Blech!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I absolutely *hate* having big boobs.



Uh..Wha..Who..er..Don't you..what..hey!


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 6, 2006)

Gosh I sure wish I could work more hours for less pay. Sweet! ​


----------



## ripley (Dec 6, 2006)

Me, worry? Never! I'm just so happy.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

God I love work. I cant wait to wake up at 5 am to go work at a warehouse! I mean damn! I have the life!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 6, 2006)

Women should exercise more.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 6, 2006)

I certainly can do backflips, but I do not throw them because they do not entertain me in the slightest.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2006)

Why yes, yes I am a mensa member. Naturally.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 6, 2006)

I've decided to run for office. God, I love politics. 

But.... whether to do that or accept a position on the Olympic Gymnastics team.... 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Let's go Buckeyes.


now you're talkin!!!!!!!



let's go to the mall to go christmas shopping, i love crowds!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

I sure hate reggaeton, and dancing in general. Music, whatever.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes.... Music sucks. I'm gonna throw my Ipod away!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

Anybody want to watch a romantic comedy?


----------



## UberAris (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh I _totally_ agree that elves are the best creatures ever created in the fantasy genre.


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've decided to run for office. God, I love politics.
> 
> But.... whether to do that or accept a position on the Olympic Gymnastics team....
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



Gymnastics -- the uneven bars. Post pix plz tanks.


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Gymnastics -- the uneven bars. Post pix plz tanks.



OOOH Yeah! Now ya talkin' Mamma!

Gimmie them kewt n' szexy iddy-biddy lil' 86-pound gurlies a-swangin' aroun like they'z monkeys on them thar bahrs.

Purdy lil' thangs, gobble'm up lakh penutz. Unh!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 9, 2006)

My favorite thing in the entire world is when men in the chatroom message me just so they can talk to me about how fantastic my roommate's ass is!


----------



## Mini (Dec 9, 2006)

I love it when people don't use punctuation! No, please, nothing brings me greater joy than seeing a 14-page run-on sentence replete with spelling errors and grammatical missteps.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> I love it when people don't use punctuation! No, please, nothing brings me greater joy than seeing a 14-page run-on sentence replete with spelling errors and grammatical missteps.


I like that, too.


----------



## Mini (Dec 9, 2006)

Watch Dawn of the Dead? No thanks! I'd rather get in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hugs, no thanks! Hugging is for wimps!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 9, 2006)

I gotta watch me somma that NASCAR. No better way ta spend a day than watching cars go round and round. Yessiree Bob. Throw in a case o' Old Milwaukee and I'm in heaven. 

The only thing that would make it better would be to be there in person with a bunch of stupid ugly people yelling fat insults at me. Woah, nellie!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

of course little brother, i'd LOVE to clean up the dog puke you've left sitting on the floor since she did it this morning, WHILE I WAS AT WORK!!! yay for scrubbing carpet and crustiness!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 9, 2006)

The Beatles?

Horrible, the lot of em - especially that McCartney.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 9, 2006)

I sure hope I miss my flight tomorrow!


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 9, 2006)

But I don't understand...

So... anyone else notice Wagimawr's post-signature juxtaposition such that it looks like John Lennon just insulted The Beatles and McCartney?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 9, 2006)

Do what now?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in NYC for the next few days.... It's so boring here. I can't find anything to do.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

Yo hold up, Ima pop my colla


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 11, 2006)

Humphrey Bogart? Please, he's utter shit. Can't act worth a damn.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 11, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Yo hold up, Ima pop my colla



Naughty! Oh no wait--

Urban Dictionary: always handy.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 16, 2006)

First thing in the morning, I love to listen to Aaron Neville/Linda Ronstadt duets.

:happy: 

Oh wait. I actually did just listen to an Aaron Neville/Linda Ronstadt duet. Sorry guys... I ruined the game. 

 

... _I don't know much.... but I know I love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu._


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 18, 2006)

I've got a crush on my boss.

.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 19, 2006)

Of course I'm not up in the middle of the night writing again. I had this assignment done far in advance as usual.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Oh wait. I actually did just listen to an Aaron Neville/Linda Ronstadt duet. Sorry guys... I ruined the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ... _I don't know much.... but I know I love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu._



That may be all I need to know.


----------



## Donna (Dec 19, 2006)

Excuse me, salesperson, dear....do you have these pants with a longer leg and this sweater with longer arms? They just don't quite seem long enough for me.


----------



## Mini (Dec 19, 2006)

You know what I love? Mornings.


----------



## Big D. (Dec 20, 2006)

Sports?-Love 'em all.


----------



## lyonheart535 (Dec 20, 2006)

it can't be done!


----------



## Big D. (Dec 20, 2006)

Rap is the greatest thing to happen to music.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 20, 2006)

I just can't get enough of 20-something-year-olds relating their oh-so-long life experiences to me as I know nothing. Clearly, their 20 years trump my 45. 

Oh, and when they add arrogance and superiority ("hey, I'm_ t w e n t y_")? Even better. 

Good times.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2006)

I just want to let you all know how much I love Christmas. Seriously, commercialization is what it's all about! There really is nothing better than walking through a store and seeing parents fight over what toys Santa will be bringing their 5 year old.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 20, 2006)

I wish this creepy fog would give way for some unseasonably, unfestive mild dampness


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 20, 2006)

Let it snow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Let it rain! Immediately!


----------



## Jane (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh, honey, I'm sorry, I'm just not in the mood tonight.


----------



## missaf (Dec 21, 2006)

Bah-Fucking-Humbug.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 21, 2006)

Capitalism Works


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 21, 2006)

The freezing cold is awesome. I love scooting into my car with ice cold leather seats. Always nice to scream a little in the morn! Thats how u start a day!


----------



## Big D. (Dec 21, 2006)

I subscribe to Playboy.The ladies are soooo hot.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 21, 2006)

No, I don't think ParisLindsayBrittany are too thin!


----------



## Aliena (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, I have no bananas.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2006)

I just love, love, love it when my boss degrades me in front of my coworkers


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 22, 2006)

I hope this train im about to catch is packed tighter than a Chippendales posing pouch.


----------



## Big D Guy (Dec 22, 2006)

I came to the meeting because I am interested in what you have to say and not for the free donuts.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 22, 2006)

Two hours in a traffic jam trying to get out of a shopping plaza is such a wonderful way to spend an afternoon...even better when suppressing the need to pee.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 23, 2006)

Packing is my favorite thing to do in the ENTIRE world... I would never want anyone to come help me do this!


----------



## UberAris (Dec 26, 2006)

Cheese... eh... not really my food...


----------



## Carrie (Dec 26, 2006)

This chocolate cake is repellant, and I just know I'm going to hate myself for eating it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 26, 2006)

The tiny amount of soup that was left behind for me was the perfect amount. I'd have hated if someone had actually just left my entire container complete so that I could have eaten the amount I purchased for myself.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> The tiny amount of soup that was left behind for me was the perfect amount. I'd have hated if someone had actually just left my entire container complete so that I could have eaten the amount I purchased for myself.



Dude. Sue me; I like soup.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 26, 2006)

Me excited about meeting Dims people in Portland? Nah, not really.


----------



## UberAris (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm only kinda thrilled about seeing Leslie again the week I get back to college, I would rather get my work done, but if she's in town I guess I'll hang out with her or something...


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 27, 2006)

Flushing one's sinuses with diet Dr Pepper is SOOOO much fun!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 27, 2006)

I hate Dutch food. Especially this time of year.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 27, 2006)

I love cheap hotels.... They're the best!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't understand how I ended up with so many leftovers from the holiday baking and candy-making I did. I thought sure I made just enough to give away as gifts.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dude. Sue me; I like soup.



:wubu: (someone had to know i was going to appear, corny as it is.)




turn the heat up so it's warm while we unload truck?! why would i want you to do that?? i loooooove freezing all day, it makes me feel alive!!!


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Why, of course you can cut in front of me, your time is so much more valuable than mine is:batting:


----------



## mango (Dec 28, 2006)

*Howdy Dude!


 *


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 28, 2006)

I wish I had kids. I'd be a great dad.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 28, 2006)

Driving through Pennsylvania today was the absolute BEST part of my trip.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 29, 2006)

No thankyou, i couldn't eat another bite.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

I love RSI.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2006)

I never worry about money and don't care how much I spend.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 31, 2006)

"Of course I would love to tell you about what/how much I ate today--whether or not it made me split my pants and/or break a chair. While we are on the subject, I would love to be your personal cyber whore and send you naughty pics of me while I bask in the nothingness of the pic that you sent to me. All you have to do is ask." :shocked: 

Of course this isnt REALLLY out of character for me, since I have a sarcastic wit.


----------



## lemmink (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't agree with what LoveBHMS just posted.


----------

